# Modder needed for PR-T Head



## maddog (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All,

i'm looking for someone to Mod my old favorite McGizmo PR-T Head. 

is there anyone out there that can Up-Date the LED for more power? i know that there are other options out there but if possible i would like to keep and use this old beat up head ... hey, we have been through some tough times together and i think it's time to bring some new life back into this old friend. 

so, if there is anyone out there who can help me out with this please let me know.

thanks,
brandt


----------

